# Tip: Customizing a PRF File for Deployment of Outlook



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Most Microsoft Outlook profile settings can be configured and deployed to users by using the Microsoft Custom Installation Wizard or the Custom Maintenance Wizard. However, on occasion administrators might want to deploy Outlook settings that are not included in the wizards. When this is the case, the Outlook profile file (PRF file) can be used. This paper describes the PRF file, how to modify it with new settings, and how to deploy it to users.

*System Requirements

Supported Operating Systems: Windows 2000, Windows 95, Windows 98, Windows ME, Windows NT, Windows XP

This download works with the following Office applications:

Outlook 2002 
Outlook 2003 
*

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...7c-16e9-4b3d-b6f8-2877eb647341&DisplayLang=en

Regards

eddie


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Hi, Eddie.  Should this be a tip or something?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Yep, its not an update like I normally posted. Thought I'd stick it in here, but I may edit the title to say Tip: Customizing a PRF File for Deployment of Outlook 

eddie


----------

